# Could Short protocol be our final option?



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello ladies, I've read some of the stories posted in this forum and just wish that more dreams would come true. 
I'm in a bit of a quandary and hoping to hear from anyone either considering/heard of or been through a short protocol. I vowed that if our recent ivf didn't work that would be it but not even a week has gone by since our BFN and already part of me is thinking I'm just not ready to give up. We're lucky enough to have had a successful ivf and our son was born in 2011 but ever since ive been longing for him to have a sibling. As I'm almost 42 the clinic upped my dosage this time round and for about 6 weeks I felt pretty unwell and out of sorts, I really don't think I can put my body through that again. I've heard of short protocol and that it is generally offered to "older" ladies and/or those where the stimms do not result in a bumper batch of eggs. I tick both boxes as each time 6 have been harvested. 

Just wondering if there is any advice, what are the considerations and is it any easier on the body and pocket?

Thank you ladies and good luck to all xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you sure you mean Short protocol and not natural/mild protocol?

Short protocol is done for various reasons, like high amh/afc, I had it (aged 31 amh over 50) and at my clinic it was a standard protocol for anyone of any age with a good to high AMH/AFC. Short protocol just misses the down reg stage out so isn't much different other than being quicker!

Natural/Mild IVF is becoming increasingly popular with people with lower amh, or ladies 35+, or people who dont respond well to the drugs. The focus is getting one (or two) good eggs and is easier as its very low dose drugs, or no drugs, and therefore cheaper! It's being done in more clinics now and there is a really good thread on the IVF section with ladies who are really knowledgable about it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331471.0

Xxx


----------



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you so much cloudy. I'll take a look at your link and am sure all will become clearer. I didn't really know what the difference was between "natural and short" but this now makes sense. Thanks again xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes I agree with cloudy, my amh was 55 and short flare protocol was used I did produce bumper crops of eggs but they weren't necessarily great quality tbh, mild or natural IVF sounds like what you are thinking of. CREATE is quite a popular clinic for this and I believe they have a clinic in UK and also Greece.


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi nickoker,
Sorry for you BFN.
When trying for a sibling for my DD we were put on a short flare protocol (DD was long protocol) as I never responded well to stimms (one ovary refuses to do anything!) and in the words of my consultant, things had gone downhill alot since my successful cycle. My AFC was 2 and my FSH over 14.
It was explained to me (in computer terms) that the long protocol shuts your system down then you reboot with stimms but with people like me the danger is in shutting down, as we might not reboot! Or the power it takes to reboot fries the system! On a flare protocol you don't shut down, you just harness the already high level of FSH and then just boost it with stimms. 
Practically I thought the process was mean't to produce better quality eggs- I got 4 on my cycle, 2 fertilised and my DS created. The whole process is easier on mind and body- you just go straight into injecting your menopur or whatever- no 3 weeks of horrible down regging, So it seems quicker aswell. I would certainly recommend it from an emotional perspective, but just depends what's best for you. I always (rightly or wrongly) went with the consultants recommendations.
Financially I can't comment too much as my DD was an NHS freebie, and so my flare was the only one paid for. I think it was quite expensive however just due to the amount of stimulating drugs required. 
Good luck. My consultant didn't hold out much hope for us, but it worked. She said it's be a good idea to try just so we could shut the box and move on! 
Best wishes
Fizzy x


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

Nicoker, I had short protocol and I responded much better than the long. I also needed a lot less drugs than the long protocol and produced just as many eggs as the long protocol on max doses. I had a low amh. 
I got pregnant on my 2 nd short cycle.

Good luck xx


----------

